# 23' Hammerhead



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

Just curoius. A guy at work was braggin about a hammerhead his friend caught on PINS about 20 years ago. Said the dude had a fighting chair mounted in the back of his truck and deployed the bait (a whole ham) with a jet ski. Before I call BS on him, have any of y'all heard of a 23' hammerhead being caught on PINS? Do they even get that big?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Don't know about PINS, but the longest Hammer I have ever personally seen was 14+ ft. It was caught off the beach just east of where Galveston Island State Park is. Don't remember the year, but it was before the park was there. I have talked to people that claim to have caught 16+ ft and http://www.sharks.com/types-of-sharks/great-hammerhead-shark.htm says up to 20 ft. Another 3 Ft might be possible, but I would have to see it.

There used to be a few trucks around the upper coast with fighting chairs mounted in the bed. Haven't seen one since about 1980.


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Call BS*

23' Hammer on a Ham? Come on brother.


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Bs*

Well, I figured if it was a true story someone on this board would have heard about it. I already told him he was full of ****. He's supposed to bring some pictures. If I ever see them, I'll scan it and post. I think it's BS. I don't mind exagerating a little but 23 friggin feet????? Supposedly around Big Shell.

"Boss, were gonna need a bigger truck"LOL


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

No way man. Can you imagine the power that a 23 foot hammer would have. It would spool our biggest reels. 23 feet.....no....not from the beach.


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

*Speed Freaks*

The largest Hammers that I have actually seen proof of from being caught on the Texas Coast in the past 50-60years have come from the Port A jetties and PINS. 16-17' is the largest legit hammers I am aware of from here.. and I have no doubt larger ones are in our waters.. but near unstoppable.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I know I have heard of some huge ones being seen and even hung offshore. I would not have a hard time believing that one that big could have been caught off of PINS. The ham part is what I have the hardest time with. Ham just doesn't strike me as being goodshark bait. I have heard of people in Australia using horse. Probably BS but who knows.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

I think that you really can't knock the bait cause you never know, it is the size that is the most outlandish claim. They claim ham but then again you never know what bait they used, they may have said ham to throw others off track. It could of also been a huge chunk of pig like a shoulder or something that got translated as a ham thru the grapevine. Keep asking for pics and tell him stories are stories pictures are proof.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did they have jets skis 20 years ago????


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

yes.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

I say forget ham...It's all baloney. That is five feet longer than the biggest hammer I've ever heard of from anywhere on this planet. Upper predictions used to be 20 and are now more like 18...we'll be lucky if we ever see a 13 again in Texas and if we do it will probably be hanging from a rope. Australia and the Florida Keys south probably have the biggest hammers left on earth...


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats an expensive peice of bait using a whole ham LOL ask if it was honey glazed and/or smoked ...

How much weight would be added per foot for a 18' fish ?

I would call BS all day long ... on second thought I would not even talk to that guy anymore. That would be 6' longer than my bass tracker . LOL .... Sorry to use that word but it makes a good catfishing boat...


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

The world record Hammerhead was caught in Florida and was 991 lbs. Don't know the length but I'm sure a 23' shark would weigh alot more than that.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*23' Hammer*

You have it all wrong, it was caught on a whole chicken deployed with a catapult down about the 33. lol! And it was only 22.5'. LOL! Definite B.S. Ham- why not a brisket? Or a cat?


----------



## Bigfish_04 (Jun 21, 2004)

On the bob hall pier website they have some pics of large hammers. www.bobhallpier.com


----------

